# Frage zu Todesrittern



## Littletall (26. März 2010)

Hallo an alle RP-Freunde,

ich mach mir in letzter Zeit echt Gedanken um die Todesritter, die man als spielbare Charaktere wählen kann. Zuerst dachte ich, sie wären so wie die Verlassenen, also untot. Ich hab dann mal auf der WoW-Wiki nachgeschlagen und rausgefunden:

Die ersten Todesritter waren die Seelen orcische Hexenmeister, die in die Körper von menschlichen Kriegern gepflanzt wurden und auch nicht der Geißel unterworfen.
Die zweiten Todesritter sind die, die wir im Spiel präsentiert bekommen. Laut WoW-Wiki frühere Paladine (was ja bei sämtlichen Rassen eigentlich gar nicht sein kann), die als Todesritter unter die Kontrolle der Geißel gestellt worden sind. Sozusagen eine neue Art von Todesritter.

Ich frage mich jetzt, wie sind unsere Todesritter entstanden? Wie gesagt, dachte ich zuerst an eine ähnliche Sache wie bei den Untoten, also wiedererweckt, aber im Zuge der Todesritter-Vorquest behauptet ein Todesritter (Koltira Todesweber) auch, er hätte Innere Blutungen. Jemand, der untot ist, würde wohl kaum noch bluten...

Ich interessiere mich also im Großen und Ganzen dafür, wie die Todesritter entstanden sind und ob sie noch einen lebensfähigen Körper haben/brauchen. Vielleicht hat sich da jemand ja mal Infos geholt oder Gedanken zu gemacht?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. März 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Die ersten Todesritter waren die Seelen orcische Hexenmeister, die in die Körper von menschlichen Kriegern gepflanzt wurden und auch nicht der Geißel unterworfen.


Das waren die Todesritter, die man in "Warcraft II: Tides of Darkness" spielen konnte.



Littletall schrieb:


> Die zweiten Todesritter sind die, die wir im Spiel präsentiert bekommen. Laut WoW-Wiki frühere Paladine (was ja bei sämtlichen Rassen eigentlich gar nicht sein kann), die als Todesritter unter die Kontrolle der Geißel gestellt worden sind. Sozusagen eine neue Art von Todesritter.


Den Paladin Mischmasch gibts erst seit Blizzard mit WoW sich ihre Abos sichern will. Und wie Blizzard schon selbst sagt, weicht WoW von der Warcraft Lore ab, bzw. führt sie nicht weiter. Vorher waren nur Menschen und Zwerge Paladine.

Als Arthas sich Frostmourne besorgt hat, legte er damit auch den Grundstein für die zweite Generation Todesritter. Todesritter sind - so wie ich es verstanden habe - weder untot noch lebendig. Ihre Körper sind besetzte Hüllen, so wie jemand, der von Dämonen besessen ist.



Littletall schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt, wie sind unsere Todesritter entstanden? Wie gesagt, dachte ich zuerst an eine ähnliche Sache wie bei den Untoten, also wiedererweckt, aber im Zuge der Todesritter-Vorquest behauptet ein Todesritter (Koltira Todesweber) auch, er hätte Innere Blutungen. Jemand, der untot ist, würde wohl kaum noch bluten...
> 
> Ich interessiere mich also im Großen und Ganzen dafür, wie die Todesritter entstanden sind und ob sie noch einen lebensfähigen Körper haben/brauchen. Vielleicht hat sich da jemand ja mal Infos geholt oder Gedanken zu gemacht?


Die WoW Todesritter haben wenig mit den eigentlichen Todesrittern der Warcraft Lore gemeinsam. Die Lore für die Anfangsquest der DKs wurde entsprechend umgebogen.


----------



## Littletall (26. März 2010)

Hm, das ist ja mal ganz hilfreich, danke.

Irgendwie schade, dass in WoW die Lore so umgebogen worden ist. Also muss man das völlig losgelöst von der "alten" Warcraft-Welt betrachten. Da weiß man ja gar nicht mehr, wo man sich festmachen soll.

Aber es ist wohl so, dass Todesritter noch einen lebenden Körper haben. Das wollte ich ja vor allem wissen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (30. April 2010)

Hmm...
also ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu:
Das mit der ersten Generation stimmt so weit.


Bei der zweiten Generation is das so ne Sache.
Da war Arthas der erste Todesritter.
Jedoch starb er ja nie.
Wer die WC3 kampagnen gespielt hat weis:
Das letzte was man von Arthas sieht, ist die Szene, wie er seinen Vater tötet.
Danach setzt die Kampagne der Untoten ein, an dessen Anfang Arthas vor Kel´Thuzad steht und nun Todesritter ist.
Kel sagt aber glaube ich sogar noch, dass er nicht tot ist.

Man weis also eigentlich nicht, wie diese Todesritter entstehen.
Man weis nur, dass es ehemalige Helden (nirgends wird von Paladinen gesprochen) sind, die sozusagen "Auf die dunkle Seite der Macht" gewechselt sind.
Wie man ja beim ersten WotLK Trailer sehen konnte kommen sie meist durch irgendwelche Schicksalsschläge vom rechten Weg ab.

Wären sie tot würden sie denke ich auch in ner Krypta starten (wie die Undeads).


Jo... also so wie ich das sehe sind sie nur so ne Art Darth Vader.
Einfach keinen Sinn mehr in ihrem Leben gesehn und dann von Arthas verführt worden.


----------



## Gurk1 (1. Mai 2010)

Todesritter sind die Helden die ihr Seele an den Lichkönig "verkauft" haben. Dadurch sind sie nicht zwangsläufig tot es sei den sie sterben während einer schlacht werden sie als untote wiederbelebt denk ich mir.


----------



## Mirlair (11. Mai 2010)

Im Intro, wenn man sich nen Todesritter erstellt, heißt es ja:
"Ein Held, das wart ihr einst. Ihr habt euch tapfer den Schatten gestellt und der Welt einen weiteren Sonnenaufgang erkauft - mit eurem Leben."
Also deshalb geh ich einfach mal davon aus, die sind untot. 

Ich denke mir aber, es könnte auch Todesritter geben, die gar nicht erst gestorben sind, sondern einfach nur von der Runenklinge und vom Lichkönig beherrscht werden.
Die gehören dann aber nicht zu den Archerus-DKs, weil theorethisch müsste man ja dann wieder ein ganz normaler Mensch sein, wenn man sich von diesem Kerl losreißen kann.


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. Mai 2010)

Mirlair schrieb:


> Im Intro, wenn man sich nen Todesritter erstellt, heißt es ja:
> "Ein Held, das wart ihr einst. Ihr habt euch tapfer den Schatten gestellt und der Welt einen weiteren Sonnenaufgang erkauft - mit eurem Leben."
> Also deshalb geh ich einfach mal davon aus, die sind untot.
> 
> ...



Naja "mit eurem Leben" könnte ja nicht wörtlich gemeint sein sondern einfach, dass das Leben jetzt dem Lichkönig gehört. 
Das mit dem normaler Mensch: So wie ich das sehe haben sich die Ebon blade DKs vom Lichkönig losgerissen. Sie sind ja wieder auf der "guten" Seite. Jedoch behalten sie einfach ihre alten Fähigkeiten. So wie es ja auch "gute" Hexenmeister gibt. 

Dass die neuen DKs nicht zur Lore passen sehe ich nicht so. Weil dann würde schon WC3 nicht zur Lore passen. Arthas war der erste neue Todesritter. Er wurde zu einem weil er vom Lichkönig getäuscht und geblendet wurde. Das selbe wird wahrscheinlich den anderen DKs auch passiert sein. Entweder sie hatten ein Problem und der LK hat ihnen die Lösung versprochen wenn sie in seinen Dienst eintreten (quasi ein Vertrag mit dem Teufel) oder der LK hat besiegten Feinden vor die Entscheidung "DK oder du wirst getötet" gestellt (so ähnlich wie Davie Jones in Fluch der Karibik 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Mai 2010)

In WoW Classic hat das mit der Lore von Warcraft noch gut gepasst.
Mit BC kamen erste Risse, wobei eigentlich nur Illidans Herrschaft ein echter Bruch war.
WotLK hingegen ist ein Massaker der Lore, von daher kann man sich selbst zusammenreimen,
was man da will. Was ich zum Beispiel mache XD

Todesritter sind laut WC3 beschreibung das böse Gegenstück zum menschlichen Paladin.
Sie zeichnen sich durch einen Untoten Körper aus. Siehe erste Generation, das wird sich 
nicht geändert haben. Zum anderen sind ihre Zauber dämonisch/dunkler Natur, und damit
pur bösartig.


----------



## Kenari (26. Juni 2010)

Zu der Geschichte der Todesritter kann man sicher vieles Denken, doch wenn du einen Todesritter der neuen Generation spielen willst, dann sieh dir während der Todesritter-Quest am Anfang doch mal das Schiff genauer an. Dort werden immer-wieder verschiedene Geister in neu erschaffene Körper gesteckt. Diese Körper sind durch Hexerei entstanden, von daher kann man nicht sagen, ob sie Tod oder Lebendig sind. Ich selbst gehe eher von Tot aus, da es besser zu den Hexenkünsten passt. 
Die Seelen waren jedoch eindeutig bereits einmal Tod und sind total verwirrt, was darauf schließen lässt, das sie dieses Los nicht freiwillig hingenommen haben. Zu dieser Ansicht lassen mich auch die Geister im Tal der konvertierten Helden kommen. 
Man muss sich nur in Eiskrone ein wenig umsehen, um zu sehen, das aus den Leichen der Kämpfer Azeroths Krieger der Geisel werden und das nicht freiwillig. 
Du kannst deinem Todesritter also sogar die Geschichte eines Magiers geben oder eines Kriegers, wenn du erklären kannst, wie er sein vollständiges Gedächtnis zurück erhalten hat, den das ist wie wir in der Anfangsquest, wo du einen deines Volkes töten musst vollständig gelöscht oder überschrieben worden.
Das ein Kämpfer auch ohne den Tod zu einem DK werden kann, kann man bei Saurfang recht gut sehen, obwohl ein Verwirrter, gerade erst wiederbelebter Geist natürlich in alle Richtungen beeinflusst werden kann. Es ist also auch möglich das, vom LK abgesehen, gar keine Lebendigen DKs existieren, den von wem sollten sie den verführt worden sein? Wenn ich richtig liege ist Arthas von einer Seele verführt worden die sich in Frostgram befindet, bzw von dem Schwert selbst.
Den letzten Teil könnt ihr gerne berichtigen, da ich die Lore von WoW erst noch am Lesen bin, doch so habe ich es bisher verstanden gehabt . ;-)

MfG
Kenari


----------

